# enviar datos por USB a dos computadoras



## luis cabral (Nov 9, 2014)

que tal estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto en el cual con una pistola USB para leer codigos de barras tengo que mandar los datos a 2 computadoras al mismo tiempo y no se si se puede hacer dividiendo los pines de datos del usb a las 2 computadoras u usando un tipo de multiplexor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2014)

Ni uno ni otro, y por la naturaleza de tu necesidad parece que estas teniendo una muy mala idea o que la "economia" es excesiva...


----------



## luis cabral (Nov 10, 2014)

Entonces cual seria una solucion. Pues se me ocurre dividir los pines de datos en 2 y acoplar a un opamp. por si se atenua la srñal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2014)

A ver...
1- Sin saber lo que querés hacer y cuales son los requerimientos NO podemos darte ninguna ayuda.
2- La "Sala de Charla" no es el lugar correcto para tu consulta.


----------



## luis cabral (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok sere mas explicito. Solo requiero mandar el dato leido por el scanner a dos computadoras al mismo tiempo via usb para registrarlas en una base de datos. El problema es que una computadora esta totalmente restringida. Mi idea era derivar el cable usb a las dos computadoras pero asi solo una responde.


----------



## analogico (Nov 11, 2014)

luis cabral dijo:


> Ok sere mas explicito. Solo requiero mandar el dato leido por el scanner a dos computadoras al mismo tiempo via usb para registrarlas en una base de datos. El problema es que una computadora esta totalmente restringida. Mi idea era derivar el cable usb a las dos computadoras pero asi solo una responde.


usa 2 pistolas juntas 

 fin


----------



## Scooter (Nov 12, 2014)

Ya hay un hilo abierto de lo mismo por ahí


----------

